# Welches Fully mit viel Federweg bei Körpergrösse 153cm (und wachsend)



## goetseb (16. September 2014)

Hallo an alle,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Nachfolgebike für meine Tochter. Bis jetzt hatte sie 24" und das Rad wurde Ihr zu klein.
Jetzt suche ich was in 26" und mit möglichst "viel Federweg" (also nicht gerade 5 oder 10 cm).
Soll für den Bikepark oder Gebirge sein. Pluspunkt wäre auch mehr als nur ein Blatt an der Kurbel.
Das Problem: ich finde nicht wirklich etwas. Welches Modell bietet sich hier an? Kona Stinky "S" soll ab Größe 160cm sein.
Zudem: Größe XS ist bei Federwegsbikes rar und dann meistens Hardtail.


Danke,
Sebastian


----------



## Bubu24 (16. September 2014)

Hi,

Vielleicht so etwas :

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12501809

oder das hier je nach dem wie sich  die Tochter in Bikepark austoben tut andere Reifen usw.  .

http://www.bikesnboards.de/specialized-camber-fsr-grom

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (16. September 2014)

das liegt auch zT an der extrem kompakten Bauweise, die so ein kleiner Rahmen haben muss. ist ja wenig Platz für viel Federweg.
mir fällt nur ein vernünftiges Teil ein - LockeTirol hat das Ding erst unlängst präsentiert. YT First Play

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/yt-first-play-enduro-all-mountain-umbau.716393/#post-12286210


----------



## Bubu24 (16. September 2014)

Es gibt noch den Propain Yuma das man mit 26" fahren könnte.

First Play wird leider nicht mehr gebaut , glaube seit 2011 .


----------



## Roelof (16. September 2014)

ev. das 14" Jamies XCT??
http://www.myjamis.com/SSP Applicat...html?year=2015&model=Halo XCT&cat_grp=m650b_3


----------



## Roelof (16. September 2014)

Hui, das find ich ja sehr nett - auch wenn es dir ws zu wenig fw hat:
http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/bi...mall-rider-13-inch-rocky-mountain-element.jpg


----------



## goetseb (17. September 2014)

Hi Roelof und Bubu24,

danke für Eure Antworten. Diese Zwischengröße ist halt schwer zu finden. Vor allem jetzt wo noch die 26"-Räder verschwinden. Das Jamis fährt ja schon mit 27.5". 24" hingegen möchte ich nicht mehr anfangen, das wird zu schnell zu klein.

Was haltet ihr von einem Kona Stinky in "S"? Gibt es aber nur gebraucht.

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Roelof (17. September 2014)

Gebraucht find ich nicht schlimm, man muss halt wissen, worauf es zu achten gilt... ;-)


----------



## Diman (17. September 2014)

BMC hatte mal Trailfox 26er in XS (jetzt nur noch 29er ) vielleicht findest du wie ich einen Rahmen bzw. ein Komplettrad.


----------



## Plumpssack (17. September 2014)

Stevens baut sehr kleine Bikes. Da haben die 29er dann 27.5 bei 16" etc. Das Sella und das Whaka find ich ganz witzig in 15" bzw. 16".


----------



## tommi67 (17. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen
Cube hatte bis vor kurzen das 26ziger Stereo WLS  im Programm .
Gabs auch in XS bzw 15Zoll.Federweg war glaube ich 140 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (18. September 2014)

Schaut mal hier, was es gerade im Bikemarkt gibt:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/456335-gt-zaskar-comp-xs-12zoll-fsa
gruss Sabine


----------



## goetseb (18. September 2014)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/456335-gt-zaskar-comp-xs-12zoll-fsa

Hardtail? Leider etwas zu wenig Federweg. Danke aber trotzdem!
Sebastian


----------



## Fisch123 (18. September 2014)

goetseb schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/456335-gt-zaskar-comp-xs-12zoll-fsa
> 
> Hardtail? Leider etwas zu wenig Federweg. Danke aber trotzdem!
> Sebastian



Das geht an alle! Bitteschön


----------



## 1stoppel (19. September 2014)

habe jetzt das Propain für meine Tochter mit 24 Zoll.Ist eigentlich der Tyee Flo Rahmen in xs.
Ich habe es mit dem Grow Up Kit gekauft.also für 26 Zoll.


----------



## Ann (20. September 2014)

das propain finden wir auch total klasse, fällt genau ins beuteschema von töchterlein -  aber viel zu teuer. sind die eigentlich immer noch so schwer? was wiegt das teil denn?


----------



## 1stoppel (21. September 2014)

13.8kg.für1780 euro.die Tochter(10Jahre)liebt das Bike.ist viel Geld aber mit dem 26er Kit kann sie viele Jahre damit fahren,Gruss Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goetseb (22. September 2014)

Hallo 1Stoppel,

wie groß ist Deine TOchter? Ist auf dem Bild schon 26"?
Danke,
Sebastian


----------



## 1stoppel (22. September 2014)

sie ist 140cm.das Bike ist auf 24 Zoll.


----------



## Bubu24 (22. September 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/04/09/cheetah-bikes-neues-lady-spirit-enduro-160-pressemitteilung/

XS ab 150cm fahrbar.

Grüße


----------



## SebT-Rex (14. Oktober 2014)

Schaut Euch mal bei Alutech die Fanes XS an, ist vll genau das was ihr sucht!
http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-XS-40-Komplettbike-26

Gruß, Basti


----------



## PackElend (14. Oktober 2014)

oder das pivot mach 5.7
http://www.pivotcycles.com/bike/mach-5-7-alloy/
Mein Freundin ist 1.50 @ 50 kg und wir schwanken gerade zwischen Pivot und Altutech. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit beiden Radl?


----------



## Roelof (19. Oktober 2014)

Ist nicht meines, ich bin aber öfters in der Gegend...

http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...rahmengroesse-s-2012-101695972?adId=101695972


----------



## PackElend (20. Oktober 2014)

@Roelof kann dir nicht ganze folgen


----------



## Roelof (20. Oktober 2014)

@PackElend: 

Hab beim Kleinanzeigen durchforsten diese Anzeige gefunden. Sollte je nach Beinlänge zwischen 1,55 und 1,60 fahrbar sein. 

_Deutsches Forum, Fahrrad in Österreich: _
Falls sich das jemand überlegt und nicht die ungesehene Katze im Sack kaufen möchte, kann ich mir das vorab anschauen und unverbindlich testfahren bzw. nach Mängel ausschau halten und Detailbilder durchschicken. Würde mir bei Interesse eine halbe Stunde Zeit nehmen, da lässt sich durchaus bereits ein gutes Bild davon erstellen, was gut in Schuss ist, und was Service benötigt. Ich kenn den Verkäufer nicht, bin aber das nächste mal Anfang November (10. od. 11.) in der Gegend. 
_
Gefragt war ja:_ 
Bike mit viel Federweg, ab Körpergroße 1,53 wachsend. Das Reign gefällt mir von der Hinterbaukinematik sehr gut. Das Ding hat glaub ich um die 160mm Federweg. Der VPP-Abklatsch nennt sich Maestro und umgeht den Patentschutz, in dem der Hebel vor und nicht hinter dem Innenlager ansetzt. Meine bessere Hälfte fährt ein Trance, ein guter Kumpel hat ein Reign, ich hab beide regelmäßig für Service oder Umbauten am Montageständer und mache damit auch Testfahrten. Das kleine von der Chefin nehm ich auch öfters zum Gassi fahren mit den Hunden, wenn sie nicht da ist... 
Kann nur positiv berichten. Es gibt einen minimalen Pedalrückschlag* bei offenem Dämpfer*, wenn man am kleinen Kettenblatt mit hoher Trittfrequenz kurbelt, dafür gibt es ja am Dämpfer die Plattformeinstellung. Da meine Holde ja auch nicht sonderlich groß und (Gott sei dank) schwer ist, kann ich hier auch sagen, dass man den Hinterbau sehr gut für ein Fahrergewicht ab 45kg eingestellt bekommt. 

Wenn das eine Option für den Thread-Ersteller ist, darf er sich (oder falls sonst jemand interesse hat, auch jemand anders) gerne melden, dann würd ich mir einen Termin ausmachen...

Kannst du mir jetzt folgen?? 

LG Roelof


----------



## PackElend (3. November 2014)

merci
wir haben uns jetzt für das Fanes entschieden
siehe hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alutech-fanes.732512/
und hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kauf...s-vs-propain-tyee.724433/page-2#post-12425729


----------

